# RecipeDB - Strong Cream Stout



## manticle (1/2/10)

Strong Cream Stout  Ale - Sweet Stout  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mash at 67 degrees celsius. Single infusion, batch sparge. Preboil gravity should be around 1050 with the specified efficiency (30 L pre-boil vol.). Add milk sugar (lactose) to end of boil. Cold Condition for 1 week minimum. Tastes great out of the fermenter but will only improve with age. High FG is something I've come to expect from anything with lactose in it (besides cider made with wine yeast).NB: Weyerman's Vienna is actually Dingeman's biscuit (not available from drop down menu)NB(ii) : While the above turns out great with the grains listed, I have since switched to simpsons for all my UK style beers. Their specialty roasted malts are great, their maris is delicious and their heritage crystal particularly tasty.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.35 kg JWM Roast Barley    0.25 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.15 kg JWM Dark Crystal    0.15 kg JWM Chocolate Malt    0.1 kg JWM Roasted Malt     0.5 kg Milk Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    10 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 20mins)    10 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 20mins)    10 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    5 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 0mins)    5 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1500 ml Wyeast Labs 1099 - Whitbread Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.072 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.022 (calc)   Bitterness 26.5 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 6.5%   Colour 90 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 6 days


----------



## chappo1970 (1/2/10)

Looks good Manticle. It's a bit of a wrap sheet grain bill (long LOL). How did it turn out? Considering this for an up coming brew day.


----------



## manticle (1/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Looks good Manticle. It's a bit of a wrap sheet grain bill (long LOL). How did it turn out? Considering this for an up coming brew day.



Just answered this in detail and internet explorer ate it (twice).

Basically it's a new variation of a recipe I've been tweaking since my partial days and every time it's turned out nicely.

It's quite sweet but not cloying. Probably a dessert beer for most. Previous versions have used 500g roast barley which has emphasised the coffeee. This one allows the chocolate to shine a lot more. Previous versions have also used dried yeast - this one uses a liquid. I reckon any liquid UK ale yeast could be used - thames valley, london ale or even Irish ale.

There's no noticeable roasty bitterness or harshness. You could even up the IBU quite significantly if your tastes run in that direction.

As mentioned in the recipe it tastes great almost immediately but ageing will only help it along.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/2/10)

How much age Manticle? And what does the age mellow?

Not being smart I have a specific plan in mind for this brew but not a lot of time to condition it up.


----------



## manticle (1/2/10)

I'm pretty bad at ageing generally although I'm getting better. Essentially it's more than drinkable once carbed (hell it's tasty enough when uncarbed). Cold conditioning will help as always.

I can't say I've tried one after more than two months but I'd like to try and age one from this batch for at least 6 just to see how it rounds out. It doesn't really need mellowing as it's quite smooth, quite early on. I have found with some other darker brews I've left for a few months (that American Brown you tried would be one) that really tasty plum and fruit type flavours can develop so I guess it's more about complexity that trying to reduce any harshness or roughness. You can get away with this one being young though.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/2/10)

manticle said:


> I'm pretty bad at ageing generally although I'm getting better. Essentially it's more than drinkable once carbed (hell it's tasty enough when uncarbed). Cold conditioning will help as always.
> 
> I can't say I've tried one after more than two months but I'd like to try and age one from this batch for at least 6 just to see how it rounds out.




Thanks M!  

That's all i needed to know. BABBS mash paddle is a "Chocolate" beer. Any beer as long as it is chocolate, real chocolate, anyways I have been looking for a nice base, which yours is, I'm just gunna barstardize it with about 1kg of fresh belgium chocolate and feed it with sugar everyday for a 12% dessert beer. Sorry mate but I will brew your version as it should be done as well, so i can appreciate your recipe and all


----------



## manticle (1/2/10)

No need to apologise. My recipe is not a sacred cow.

Just send me a bottle of 12% belgian chocolate manticle's bastardised by chappo stout and all will be well.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/2/10)

manticle said:


> No need to apologise. My recipe is not a sacred cow.
> 
> Just send me a bottle of 12% belgian chocolate manticle's bastardised by chappo stout and all will be well.



Deal M. I owe you a couple of beers and capper anyways.


----------



## humulus (22/5/11)

Manticle,the grain bill is in the mash tun as i type,smelling great already!,could only get hold of the irish ale yeast,and C.B. only had 450g of lactose,hopefully it wont make that much of a difference......im excited about this one!!!
ill keep you informed
cheers humulus :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## manticle (22/5/11)

50g won't make much difference and I think the 1084 would suit this beer well.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/5/11)

This brew has been bottled now for 2 and a bit weeks, and just cracked one this evening!! BLOODY FANTASTIC! :icon_cheers: Thanks Manticle for recommending your recipie. I will brew another 2 or 3 i think before winter is through.

Thanks once again.


----------



## humulus (27/5/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> This brew has been bottled now for 2 and a bit weeks, and just cracked one this evening!! BLOODY FANTASTIC! :icon_cheers: Thanks Manticle for recommending your recipie. I will brew another 2 or 3 i think before winter is through.
> 
> Thanks once again.


Mine is still chugging away in the fermenter!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (28/5/11)

Glad it's to your taste Wallace.

You can play around with the recipe to push dry stout (drop the lactose) or replace the lactose with some toasted oats for an oatmeal stout.


----------



## humulus (13/6/11)

2nd batch is now in fermenter starting gravity of 1076,had to donate my first attempt to the dunny(saved the yeast) gravity was way to low and just was not happy with it,long story!
But does this one taste awsome from the hydro tube! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## humulus (19/6/11)

O.K. the stout is nearly finished fermenting,what do most people do? do i bottle the whole lot,or fill my 9l party keg and bottle the rest?.
I taste tested my baltic porter side by side,from the keg and bottle,massive difference! bottle was better!.
what do people who have brewed this recommend?
:icon_chickcheers: humulus (are you out there manticle)


----------

